# Game 37: Heat @ Timberwolves (1/13/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 13th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just noticed that the T-Wolves have won 5 in a row. All against bad teams but that's still impressive.

Al Jefferson is a beast.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish I could watch this


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why cant you?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

All the Wolves have the same facial hair...


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

after that impressive lost against the lakers, i think we'll come out thinking we can take on the world. We played really well last game, hope it carries over the rest of the trip. We got this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This could be a shocker. Hopefully Chalmers bounces back and Beasley continues his good work.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I see a victory.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade must be coming up with a game plan for the team. Man...we can save a lot of money by firing the entire coaching staff. leave Spoo and Wade as his assistant. we can use that money to add talent.

brilliant!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> All the Wolves have the same facial hair...


:lol:

I think this'll be a win. Regardless of the Wolves' streak, we played well vs. the Lakers and that should carry on tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Wade must be coming up with a game plan for the team. Man...we can save a lot of money by firing the entire coaching staff. leave Spoo and Wade as his assistant. we can use that money to add talent.
> 
> brilliant!


You still on about this? Two games ago now, let it go.

Anyway, I wouldn't be surprised to see that original starting ilne-up back for this game. Jefferson is considered by many a PF, and Craig Smith probably doesn't strike fear in the hearts of our coaching staff and scouting department (a.k.a. Dwyane Wade, apparently :sarcasm. Beasley's played well enough the last few games, probably, to re-enter the starting line up. Wade can use his help there. The move would also help squeeze JJ into the rotation. I can see Joel falling out and the main reserves being Quinn, Cook, Jones, and Magloire. 

Could wind up just being a situational thing, but this would be the perfect game to try it out again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stole my post Jace :laugh:

I think this is a good opportunity to get Beasley back in there. Hes done his time on the pine, worked his way back into this opportunity. This is what the coaching staff wanted from him. Hes rebounding, improving his D and his offense is exactly what we need to stop our slow starts. Anthony has slowed and just isnt being effective - Magloire has become our best center (!!!!).

Bottom line - Beasley needs to play 30+ plus minutes. He plays that, he'll get us atleast 15 and 7.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope Bease goes for 20/10 this game. This game is a must win and lol @ the facial hair. That was great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All ten guys have pretty similar facial coiffes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> You still on about this? Two games ago now, let it go.


im not allowed to make fun of the situation?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The NBA needs more full-beards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 7 of the Heats 13 points and has 2 assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ and Beasley check in for Mario and UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Brian Cardinal for 3. Who even knew he was still in the league?

This thread is almost as quiet as that arena in Minnesota tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ to Wade on the alley oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, we got to stop feeding Jamaal in the post. It just isnt working..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-20 T-Wolves after 1

Wade with 12pts 3ast. He needs some help.

T-Wolves shot 53% so we got to pick up our D once again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Quinn is just such a huge liability on defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn 2 fouls on Beasley. Noone but Wade is doing much tonight...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shocking half of basketball for us...yuck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start to the 2nd. Everyone other than Wade and UD are playing horribly. They're shooting 57% to our 41%.

Mario Chalmers' struggles have continued tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers has been struggling of late...I think we will see more of the Wade/Cook backcourt, especially once Jones is up to speed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they are hitting their 3's tonight. 6-9 so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Chalmers has been struggling of late...I think we will see more of the Wade/Cook backcourt, especially once Jones is up to speed.


Yeah, especially with the way Quinn has played D lately. He's just been awful out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-46 T-Wolves at the half

Ugly 2nd quarter. Just like this whole road trip, we've played evenly up until a run by the opponent and will now probably spend the rest of the game trying to get it back to even.

Wade was great while everyone else was pretty terrible.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

uuuugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was nice, but without him we arent anywhere close. UD was solid...everyone else needs to lift it. Marion is boarding but god he is so freaking passive offensively!

Chalmers continues his stink up - he needs a game at home to get him going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario now 1-9


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ in for Mario.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Eric is right. Mario has really hit the rookie wall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion has been much more active lately. Which leaves me wondering why the **** he only plays well against Western Conference Teams. I mean, we're not even really playing a fast breaking team. I don't get it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Doesnt look like we will be seein much Beasley tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Quinn


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think Eric is right. Mario has really hit the rookie wall.


He just struggles on the road usually, which is common for a rook. He avg. 3 less points, and shoots in the high 30s. as opposed to at home, where he averages 11 ppg, and shoots in the mid 40s. Just give him time, he'll get used to these kinda road trips.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Quinn to Marion


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, this is just like all the rest of the games on this road trip. We allowed that one run to start the 2nd and have now spent the rest of the time trying to get it back tied.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice pass by Quinn


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Quinn is so solid on offense. Why must he suck so bad on defense? :sad:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, T-Wolves are now 9-16 from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn, the Wolves are 21st in the NBA in 3 point shooting, but we're getting lit up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-73 T-Wolves after 3

Will Wade sit to start the 4th? I think so with us playing tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should play whole 4th with:

Wade
Cook
Marion
Beasley
Haslem


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^wouldnt be surprised if he did...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets hope Beasley can get it going here. He should be able to against Cardinal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Wade starts on the bench

Quinn for 3333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was some weak *** defense from Quinn. Foul him!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great minutes of D by this group on the court. Wade looks like he's about to check in after the timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario misses both free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our offense has come to life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a small and weird lineup for Miami just then. 

Mario
Wade
Diawara
Marion
Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was that Mario?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chalmers is playing ridiculously bad. Put Cook in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is out. Quinn is in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our defense will suffer with Quinn in. I don't really like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Beasley


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Matrix2Wade! Heat lead!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Matrix2Wade!

Thats a 1st 

nice steal by Beasley

Thought Wade was fouled by Love on the drive. Thankfully we got the ball back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot by Foye

Wade fouled


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Foye again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And a turnover by Beasley. Not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got lucky there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible foul by Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Horrible foul by Wade


I wonder if Wade thought that would be called.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Make your damn FTs Marion. Or else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade knocks it away from Big Al and Wade finds Marion who is fouled


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Make your damn FTs Marion. Or else.


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Shawn!

Heat lead by 1 with 22 seconds left


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Minnesota probably looks for a quick score. So we need a quick stop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Wade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Out of all of the superstars, DWade blocks more shots at the end of games than anyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes 1-2

Beasley gets the rebound and is fouled!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with the miss. Beastley with the rebound. But he's missing his FTs tonight. Foye misses. Heat win!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Foye wanted the foul tonight just like Cook wanted the foul last night. Not happening with that Reggie Miller like extension into Wade's hand. This kid is finally showing his promise as an NBA player though. He and Jefferson will be a great combo for years to come.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why must this team do this to us every game? :laugh:

This is Miami's 8th come from behind win when being down by 10 points or more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Foye wanted the foul tonight just like Cook wanted the foul last night. Not happening with that Reggie Miller like extension into Wade's hand. This kid is finally showing his promise as an NBA player though. He and Jefferson will be a great combo for years to come.


I like Kevin Love's game a lot but they'd be set for years if they had a Foye/Mayo backcourt with Big Al down low.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

man that was a scary game, not what u wanna see on the front end of a road back to back, and the back end being the Bucks who whooped our *** at home. But i will take the W.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Foye wanted the foul tonight just like Cook wanted the foul last night. Not happening with that Reggie Miller like extension into Wade's hand. This kid is finally showing his promise as an NBA player though. He and Jefferson will be a great combo for years to come.


Those calls seem to even out over the course of the season.

Foye had a foot on the line so it wouldnt have mattered anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great game from Marion and UD. Both had double doubles. Beasley was pretty good and had that huge rebound late. Wade was Wade, although he was _held_ to 10pts on 3-3 but had 5 assists and led the way defensively. From the knock away from Al late when down 1, to the block on Foye, and the contest on the last Foye shot.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Marion seems to be getting more involved which i think all of us can say is due to not standing at the 3 pt. line waiting for the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Marion seems to be getting more involved which i think all of us can say is due to not standing at the 3 pt. line waiting for the ball.


Yeah, he's cutting to the basket when Wade is driving and giving him another option if the drive to the hoop isnt there.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Shoulda been doin that since day 1 of this season, but at least he's starting to get the concepts now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

All biais aside, do you think Foye was fouled?

I don't see how he was fouled.

I did think that Cook was fouled in the other game though... is it just my Heat biais????


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley played the entire 4th quarter and had 6pts and 5 rbs in that quarter. So thats 3 games in a row where he's played major minutes down the stretch. Its good to see that he's stepped up and played great in those minutes too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great game from Shawn. He's really shown up recently. 

We've already won 5 more games than last season. Seriously, I have no idea how we coped, even the draft thread didn't make up for that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Last season was just brutal...but this year is great. The fact we got Beasley makes it worth it.

Speaking of Mike - 17 and 7 in 26 mins over his last 5...START HIM SPO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat players get to see their breath*


> On Tuesday, Miami players awoke to a minus-18 temperature and they elected to walk to work rather than risk a second outside reaching the team bus.
> 
> "It's unbelievable cold," said Heat star Dwyane Wade, a potential marquee free agent in 2010 who will be well out of the Wolves' reach. "It shows me that I love Miami, I know that."





> Miami rookie Mario Chalmers, a Timberwolf for about two seconds on draft night, was born and raised in Anchorage, Alaska, and he called Tuesday's cold worse -- "Not even close," he said -- than anything he experienced growing up.


Damn, its in the mid 50's in Miami right now and that's considered pretty cold down here. I cant even begin to imagine what -18 degrees feels like :eek8:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice game. Heat games are getting fun to watch again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to MTL.

Freezing cold today:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/trav...atherLocalUndeclared&from=searchbox_typeahead

feels like -28F


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> *All biais aside, do you think Foye was fouled?
> 
> I don't see how he was fouled.
> 
> I did think that Cook was fouled in the other game though... is it just my Heat biais????*


...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> "It shows me that I love Miami, I know that."


:drool2: 

I hope to see you here 2010+ then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> All biais aside, do you think Foye was fouled?
> 
> I don't see how he was fouled.
> 
> I did think that Cook was fouled in the other game though... is it just my Heat biais????


DQ's foul at the buzzer was pretty blatant. That play last night wasnt as blatant and you cant expect a foul to be called in that situation. We didnt get the call it in our favor on Sunday, and we got the no call in our favor last night. Those things even out over the course of the season.

But they said Foye had a foot on the line anyway so it wouldnt have mattered.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Plus, Foye said he tried to jump into Wade like Wade did earlier. They're not going to call that at the end of a game, especially when the free throws wouldn't have mattered (two not three).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone else think its kinda funny that earlier on in the season, Beasley was being benched for his defensive deficiencies, yet now hes become a crucial part of our 4th quarter comebacks.

Solution: Play him 30+ a night Spo...seriously..do it...

Having said that, Haslem and Marion were great against Minny. They deserved their PT.


----------

